# March Green Canyon Trip vs. Petronius/Beer Can/Ram Powell



## MikenBama (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got 3 guys that I fish with that have all done umpteen rig trips in the past few years., but we've never done aGreen Canyon trip.We are trying to compare the cost and reward of a chartered Green Canyon overnighter out of Veniceagainst a longer one or two night charter trip to the Ram Powell, Petronius, etc. out of Dauphin Island. We are talking about going within the next several days, but realize the water at the Petronius has been less than ideal for the past few weeks. We are mostly looking for nice size yellow fin and wahoos, but still like jigging up black fins andAJsif things are slow. Ideas? Comments?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

At times greens canyon is the jurrasic park of the blue water world, that being said it can also produce not much more than a fuel bill. go with recent reports from other anglers, and water charts.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

check with the captains etc. as stated above. most will be completely honest whether the bite is on down there. if so, the canyon hands down.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

more often than not, Green Canyon IS the Jurrasic Park of the northern gulf. But, it's just like anywhere else, it can be slow down there also. Good luck!


----------



## MikenBama (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments so far!


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Not many tuna or bait until you get to at least Nakika from DI. Day in and Day out it hard to beat Green Canyon for any Blue Water action. Ive never been this time of year but I know Venice is pretty good right now. Look at Paradise-outfitters.com. They run a good service out of Venice and they have caught 3 200lb+ tuna in the last week or so. Hunter is good on the tuna.


----------

